# Pork to venison ratio for high mountain snack sticks and sausage



## localyahoo

Do you guys add any pork to the mix? I am really wanting to try one of there kits, and don't want to find out the hard way or waste meat because no one wants to eat it. So if you have tried them out please help me out. I have read the directions, but there are no specifics in them. I want to try and stay as lean as possible.


----------



## wartfroggy

Not sure on that exact one, but most of the sausage I have done or had done was about 50/50.......you could go a little leaner but the less pork you do, the drier it will be.


----------



## EdB

I make sausage with Hi Moutain jerky cure and use nothing but pure ground venison, no other meat or fat added, and it comes out great.


----------



## CPO RETIRED

I make home made hot dogs, summer sausage, snack sticks, etc, etc. And I always add pork, usually 50/50, it adds moisture and pork just rules.


----------



## mparks

I use 80/20. Love High Mountain Garlic and Black Pepper for summer sausage.


----------



## bylawhunter

I use a 70/30 ratio. Gordon Food Service has hole hog sausage, it is a great product makes awesome summer sausage or stix and you can buy it in bulk much cheaper. It is the forzen pork section. 

Smoking your sausage is the best method for cooking I have found. Depending on your smoker you want to maintain a consistant temperature, and don't over cook it.


----------



## Percha Man

I am a sucker and have a grease issue so I use pork loin and pork loin alone in all my sausage making makes it moist and juicy but is a little $$$$ at 70/30 and if times are tough I will go 80/20. Makes the best summer sausage in my and alot of others opinions. I have also done 100% venison for a few folks if they want it due to health issues.


----------



## bucko12pt

I've always used 80/20 and it's always come out great and healthier. If you have the venison, why spend the money on pork.....................it's starting to get expensive like everything else.


----------



## localyahoo

Thanks guys for the replies. I think I might try the 80/20 for starters. I might even try a small batch of straight venison for my self as a control/comparison of moisture of the meat. Going up in after xmas hopefully to get a fat doe!


----------



## William H Bonney

Twenty pounds of ground pork,,, and about 40 lbs. (basically the whole deer :lol: ) of ground vension. 60 lbs. off brats is a LOT of meat... :lol:


----------



## tazzymoto

I use a 70/30 for most sticks and salami , but a 50/50 for bratts and breakfast sausage. I have a awesome jalepeno and cheese recipe for snack sticks


----------



## kozal01

I make my snack sticks in 5 pound batches with 2 pounds ground pork and 3 pounds venison. Thats the best ratio Ive found, at least for me.


----------



## slammer00

20% of beef to the venison you got is a perfect mix!


----------



## CrankYanker

tazzymoto said:


> I use a 70/30 for most sticks and salami , but a 50/50 for bratts and breakfast sausage. I have a awesome jalepeno and cheese recipe for snack sticks



Go on.....


----------



## JAMMIN

I would like to try the jalapna.and cheese. Recipe.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burksee

JAMMIN said:


> I would like to try the jalapna.and cheese recipe.


Me too!


----------



## jimbo

i want to try to make some.
i plan on adding pork,salt, must.seed,pepper & maybe a touch of fennel seed. then,let it sit for a few days before cooking, mixing everyday.

do you need to wrap your "loaves" in tin foil or something when cooking to help keep then together? i don't have anykind of tube packer


----------

